# Free Kefir Grains(just postage)



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

My neighbor has a ton of Kefir grains she is giving away. She put an ad up here:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=337521

She has water Kefir; American, Spanish, and Tibetan Kefir grains. (I'm excited to try the Tibetan kefir grains out this year, she said it is quite smooth with her Jersey milk, and imagines it will be just as smooth with my goat milk.) Anyway, If anybody wants any, you can email her or I and I'll let her know. 
Thanks,
Megan

Edited to add: She's raising money to help pay for her daughter's brain surgery, so she is charging a nominal fee for the kefir.


----------

